# EM1 and firmware v3 question



## jaomul (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi all.

I have and like my Nikon gear. However I have and love my Olympus gear (em5).

If m4/3rds could track reasonably well I'd like to just have one system. This new firmware v3 update for the EM1 kind of promises this.

Has anyone here any experience with this camera and new update. I do imagine it wont be dslr caf, but is it good enough for the occasional moving subject shooter?


----------



## henkelphoto (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello! I have the e-m1 and downloaded the v3 firmware update. I really haven't put it to a critical test yet, but I was showing a friend of mine the camera last week and photographed a vehicle moving towards me at about 30 mph. I made 20 frames at 9 fps (fasted the camera will record at c-af) with the 40-150 PRO lens. My settings were aperture of 4.5 and shutter speed was 1250, iso was 250. I have 2 out of focus and about 3-4 which were a little soft. The rest were tack sharp. I have not had a chance to try the c-af tracking yet.


----------

